# oil rigs



## scott gallagher (Oct 19, 2007)

has anyone been to the rigs the last couple of days ? if so what color was the water.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I was out there last Friday and Saturday and the water was good enough....blended blue and blue-green. This was a week ago though and a whole lot can change in that amount of time. Hopefully someone can give you a little more recent report. Good luck if you go!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

My guess is that the storm (dollie)that just passed east to west will have pushed alot of blue water back toward LA and mixed up the tub a little. If so i would expect the rigs to be in blue water. To have the best shot , spent $64 bucks on a roffs report and or join Hiltons offshore and look for yourself beofre you head out that far. BTW the Blended blue / blue green water is better for line shy tuna anyway , so hope its blended.

good luck if you go !


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I am currently running a Chouest ROV boat out here at Thunderhorse "MC778". The weather and conditions are beautiful. 

Seas = 0-1 ft

skies = clear & Sunny

Water = Blue, Blue, Blue.

Curent = .6kts to 040 degrees



We have seen quite a few dolphin, a few tunas "nothing outstanding", and lot of bait.



We will be on location here until next Wednesday.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the report , We all here are thankful for up to date info such as this .

Hang a line out for me !


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Unfortunately we are not allowed to fish off of the boat. It gets quite aggravating at times, especially when the tunas are thick!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Gump (7/25/2008)*Unfortunately we are not allowed to fish off of the boat. It gets quite aggravating at times, especially when the tunas are thick!


DOH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats sucks !

I couldnt take it , and would have to quit (or should i say get fired for fishing .....lol)


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Im headed that way in the morning thanks for the report!!!!


----------



## Floppy (May 29, 2008)

.............64 nm due south perdido inlet, good blue color


----------

